# What is the best OH cube?



## Dominic Diez (Dec 5, 2015)

I have found it hard to find an OH main since I started doing OH.

I was wondering what your guys thoughts were on OH cubes?


----------



## Berd (Dec 5, 2015)

Mini weilong.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 5, 2015)

Meiying can be a good option...


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 5, 2015)

Thunderclap = Best 2H cube/ Best OH cube 
Also I'm pretty sure the mini zhanchi's are really good too for OH. (Antoine)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 5, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Thunderclap = Best 2H cube/ Best OH cube
> Also I'm pretty sure the mini zhanchi's are really good too for OH. (Antoine)



he uses the regular sized weilong (which is great for OH, obviously)


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 5, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Thunderclap = Best 2H cube/ Best OH cube
> Also I'm pretty sure the mini zhanchi's are really good too for OH. (Antoine)



Antoine uses a Weilong.

Thunderclap/Mini Weilong for me.


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> he uses the regular sized weilong (which is great for OH, obviously)



I thought he used a zhanchi for some reason. Didn't he use it when he broke the WR single? (Sub 9)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Aolong V2 lel


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 5, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> I thought he used a zhanchi for some reason. Didn't he use it when he broke the WR single? (Sub 9)



The single was a Zanchi, I don't know if it was mini or regular sized though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Aolong V2 lel



Ignore that, tanglong.


----------



## mjm (Dec 5, 2015)

Glad to see I'm not alone in thinking the MeiYing! It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Dominic Diez (Dec 5, 2015)

has anyone tried the hualong?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 5, 2015)

Dominic Diez said:


> has anyone tried the hualong?



FINALLY! Someone actually mentioned the HuaLong! Its a great OH cube!

The Mini WeiLong does NOT work well for me in terms of OH for some reason. The size is good, the WeiLong is just too slow for me.


----------



## DarioRubik (Dec 5, 2015)

So, the bottom line is there is no absolute winner. Just like 2H, it depends on your personal preference(?). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit (Dec 5, 2015)

DarioRubik said:


> So, the bottom line is there is no absolute winner. Just like 2H, it depends on your personal preference(?).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep!

If there was as large a selection for other puzzles, they would be entirely personal preference as well.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 5, 2015)

42mm ZhanChi FTW!!


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 5, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 42mm ZhanChi FTW!!



I thought my 50mm Zanchi was small... but you're actually semi-fast at OH so I guess that's legit


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 6, 2015)

This might be a bit weird, but my OH main is the Guanlong.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Dec 6, 2015)

Yuxin where it at


----------



## cubingwithbryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Mini zhanchi or mini weilong

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Dec 6, 2015)

I use the Meiying. It is fast but controllable and the M slices are easy to turn


----------



## Killbox (Mar 2, 2016)

I got a weilong v2 ,but can't do decent oh finger tricks on it.

Maybe because it's not lubricated?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Mar 2, 2016)

Killbox said:


> I got a weilong v2 ,but can't do decent oh finger tricks on it.
> 
> Maybe because it's not lubricated?



Lubrication is never an excuse for not being able to do decent fingertricks. It's either not properly tensioned, or more likey, you haven't practiced.


----------



## Killbox (Mar 2, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Lubrication is never an excuse for not being able to do decent fingertricks. It's either not properly tensioned, or more likey, you haven't practiced.



Tensioning is perfect. 
Lubrication can be taken as an excuse. My fingertricks are better after Lubrication. 
But I guess I need to practice.


----------

